
Show HN: Pencircle – Platform for reading, writing and collecting articles - ArunNair
https://pencircle.com/
======
ArunNair
I’ve been working on a side project which morphed from a college newspaper to
a site where people can submit articles for review to a general site for
people to publish their own long-form content or collect content from all over
the web into magazines and showcase it to the world. I would love to hear your
thoughts. You could even write or collect something. Hope you guys check it
out!

~~~
brudgers
It looks like a nice piece of work. Graphically, the design is thoughtful. But
the site doesn't explain how a person uses it. There is not a clear value
proposition for signing up. For example, where is content hosted. How is
content created, uploaded, edited. There are a lot of practical questions that
the developer knows from working on the project, but a person surfing the web
lacks all that familiarity. Good luck.

~~~
ArunNair
Thanks for the feedback! It's true, one of the problems I face is that it's
really hard to see the website through the eyes of someone who's seeing it for
the first time. I might never be able to see it that way. I guess the only way
to solve that problem is to show it to new people and watch them use it and
then get real time feedback.

